# new to the game, need advice.



## golfer333 (Oct 8, 2006)

alright, i have been playing golf for about 3-4 months now. im 15 years old and my friend introduced me to the game. im not sure how good this is but people say im doing pretty good for how long i have been playing. i consistently shoot 52ish with my lowest at a 49 and my highest this month at a 56. my irons are my dad's set of Ping Eye 2 and i have a taylormade 7 wood, spalding 3 and 5 wood and, i forget what brand driver i have but its a 10.5 degree loft. all these clubs have a regular filex. 

i have a few problems and i am looking for some tips. my first one is, what are some tips on hitting my 3, 5 wood and driver. i can hit my 7 wood consistintly 200 yards straigh but my 3 and 5 wood go about the same with less accuracy. also, my driver goes about 150 before it touces the ground with a bad slice and every time i hit it, i have a bad slice with it. 

with my irons i can hit straight and don't really have a problem with them

also, if you have any other tips to help lower my score, i will gladly listen

thanks


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Check your set up with the driver and lower lofted woods. Is your stance open?

What grip do you use? If it's neutral try a little stronger grip.

Work on a smoother tempo. If you can really hit the 7 wood that far, you other clubs (3,5,1) should definitely go farther.

Go seek help from a PGA Pro to hit the other woods.

You hit your 3 and 4 iron straight? If you do, you should be able to at least hit the 3 and 5 woods similarly well given that the swing is more of a sweeping motion - as opposed to 'trapping the ball' or hitting down on it.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

How tall are you? Mens clubs, especially the 3-5iron and 1-3wood are designed for male adults, i'd say 5'9" or taller.

If you are (Im guessing about) 5'4" you may want to think about a womens driver, or cut down the driver shaft a full inch. You could always choke up but I think you need a shorter/smaller club.

I suggest you get a 4wood or something, and play that with the 7-wood. You just need to wait until you are 16 to be hitting the driver 250.

Also what is your swing speed. Likely it's slower than average due to the fact that your arms are simply shorter than an adults.

godo luck.


----------



## golfmaniac (Oct 13, 2006)

if you wnt sum good tips, add [email protected] he knows his stuff, pretty good.


----------

